# [SOLVED] DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks



## Wismer

DVD drive keeps ejecting any disk that I try to use. 
Its a suction drive not the tray one.

The DVD goes in for a second or two and then comes out. Also the light does not blink.

It was all working fine and normal before I fixed my HP Touchsmart 500 series computer hard drive using the following steps:

Replacing the Hard Drive HP TouchSmart IQ524 Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (Canada - English)

I did not even plug out the wires of DVD Drive. Just moved it as show in the pictures in above link.

Any help guys?
Thanks


----------



## Laxer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Restart your computer and enter BIOS(rapidly press delete on startup)

Insert a disk... does it stay in? Do you get a brief activity light?

Do you see the disk drive listed in BIOS?


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Hi Laxer,

I am just trying boot menu and see following:

1st Drive : ST3500 etc (my hard drive)
2nd Drive: TSSTcorp CDDVDW ( my dvd drive)

and below that it shows Ram info etc.

Does that seems fine?


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

The disk only stays in for 1 to 2 seconds and then comes out. While it goes in or coming out no light of the dvd drive blink.
Previosly when it was working fine the light used to blink


----------



## Laxer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Yes that is correct(post #3)

Does the drive come in and out while in bios or just in windows?


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Yes it does come out in BIOS as well.
Same response.


----------



## Laxer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

That points to more of a hardware problem then a software....

You have a few options....

You could try to take it apart and find the obstruction.
You could open it and spray compressed air into it and hope it removes the obstruction.
You could buy and install a new drive(~$20 USD)


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

I think I have to open my desktop again and check the hardware as you suggested.

Will post my update here in a day or so.


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

The disk will also do that if not inserted in the tray exactly. Mine will do that if I try and put a disk in quickly without paying too much attention to what I'm doing. Just a thought on your issue.


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Thanks Amd_man

I tried that several time thinking the drive will forget its not working properly and will accidently play my disk  but it seems like its smarter than I thought lol


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Check to see that the eject button is not sticking when you press it.


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

I just checked that, it seems fine.

Before when the drive was working fine, whenever the system starts the button lights use to blink 2 to 3 times, but since it has stopped working the light is also not flashing anymore.


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

How ols is it? It may be shot.


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Its 2009 system used with extreme care.
Drive was not used heavily at all.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Everything electronic dies at some point. Some sooner then others. The good news is DVDRW drives are relatively cheap.


----------



## Wismer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

Finally its all fixed and working fine now.
All I had to do is open the hardware again and pressed hard on all cables leading to DVD Drive.

I checked the drive first while all the hardware was open to see if the light blinks and it pulls in the DVD and yes it did.

Then I just took extra care in putting back all the back covers.

Thank you guys for all your support. Without it, its not possible 

special thanks to Laxer for telling "That points to more of a hardware problem then a software....

Cheers


----------



## Laxer

*Re: DVD Drive keeps ejecting all disks*

I find that a bit weird that the cable wasn't all the way in but it was detected in BIOS.

Anyway, glad you figured it out and thanks for the follow up :thumb:


----------



## Wismer

It surprised me too because I did check the cable properly and it was looking all fine.
Not sure if it was still lose or some other cable was getting pressed. 
But its all good now


----------



## Wismer

Best wishes to techsupportforum from Pakistan


----------

